# Johnsen Skiff transformation



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lets get this party started.... Cant wait to see how she comes out....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[smiley=popcorn1.gif]


What? You ain't done yet?
I'll be watchin' from the opinionated old coot section.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

You have a lot of boat to work with, I'm looking forward to seeing the transformation. 

I'm trying to figure out if there is a dip down in the forward part of the keel, or if it is just the bottom paint that makes it look that way. If Cut Runner sees the photos, he sure has a better eye than I do, and he's also a guy that knows what to do if it were an issue.

Lots of great expertise on this forum, and seeing work done on a classic skiff puts smiles on a lot of faces. Keep the photos coming. Congrats on a nice find.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> You have a lot of boat to work with, I'm looking forward to seeing the transformation.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if there is a dip down in the forward part of the keel, or if it is just the bottom paint that makes it look that way.  If Cut Runner sees the photos, he sure has a better eye than I do, and he's also a guy that knows what to do if it were an issue.
> 
> Lots of great expertise on this forum, and seeing work done on a classic skiff puts smiles on a lot of faces.  Keep the photos coming.  Congrats on a nice find.



I've learned(from the *knowledgeable* opinionated old coot section  ) That it's typically caused from improper winch placement, basically pulling the bow down while the rest of the hull sits on the bunks. I learned this, because my hull has it as well. 

Granted, I am more than likely not going to go through the effort to fix it, not at this time anyways. Seeing another one like it however makes me wonder if from the factory there isn't just a bit of a hook to the hull.

Steve


----------



## crawley15 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey, I have this boat too. Found it in Missouri...a long ways from home. I picked it up last Saturday. It's in my shop now awaiting the cut off wheel. 

I'll be interested to see how you trick yours out. I have one other boat to finish ahead of my 'new' Johnsen.

Take a look at SnagYouLater's Johnsen. Makes your eyes water.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

unfortunately due to space i can't have two boats so this is up for sale $800 obo


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Hey, I have this boat too. Found it in Missouri...a long ways from home. I picked it up last Saturday. It's in my shop now awaiting the cut off wheel.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how you trick yours out. I have one other boat to finish ahead of my 'new' Johnsen.
> 
> Take a look at SnagYouLater's Johnsen. Makes your eyes water.


Haha thanks for the compliment, i love the boat! its very versatile and takes me anywhere. i can't wait to see the build on yours Gerry! too bad you have to sell yours frontier   :'(. If you guys need any pics or dimensions of anything let me know! I'd be sure glad to help!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I didn't have to sell it, but when I got home with it the other day my mom threw a fit becuase there was two boats in the back yard and im not getting rid of the gheenoe. I had many ideas for this build and sad to she her go. I hope too see her go to some one on micro skiff.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i hear ya brother, goodluck with the sale!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> i hear ya brother, goodluck with the sale!


 Thank you, where can I see pictures of yours?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> > i hear ya brother, goodluck with the sale!
> 
> 
> Thank you, where can I see pictures of yours?


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1272209538/0#0

thats the thread of the build by SaltyGuy him and his father did an amazing job on the build. I wouldn't change a thing! I'm up in Orlando for the summer for an internship but i go to miami all the time and moving back down in August, i'll come give ya a visit and you can check her out and we'll go do some fishing

@Gerry, I wish you lived closer brother so you could come test it out and see how you'd like yours


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> > > i hear ya brother, goodluck with the sale!
> >
> >
> > Thank you, where can I see pictures of yours?
> ...


That was one bad a** build. That build is what inspired me to get one and do the same but with my own mods. 
I have never fished up in the central florida area and would defiantly not mind driving up there before you move down. My cousin lives up there so i can stay with him. Let me know when ever you want to go down here or up there.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Sold!!! To a friend so that i could use it too and maybe even get it back. http://www.microskiff.com/yabbfiles/Templates/Forum/default/smiley.gif


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> > > > i hear ya brother, goodluck with the sale!
> > >
> > >
> > > Thank you, where can I see pictures of yours?
> ...


You got it man, what part of central florida?? I got a hog hole thats not that big of a pond but man can it produce!!! I took 2 buddy's out there with me last fall in a john boat bc you really cant get in there with any other boat and he landed a 10 pound lunker! Along with a 5 and the other guy had a 2 and 4. It was a great day let me tell you. But either way if we dont fish up here, we'll definitely be fishing down there!


----------

